
Why would Apple 'whack-a-mole-UI' its Refurbished store? - pardner
Until recently, looking for a refurbished 15&quot; Macbook Pro in the Apple Refurbished Store was simple... you&#x27;d click &#x27;15&quot; Macbook Pro&#x27; and see a list of all available units with the key specs right in the list, so you could simply scan the list for the RAM and drive size you need (as well as the release year and graphics chipset).<p>No longer.<p>Today, you see a pretty-but-useless gallery of 29 photos with cpu speed and price... but NOT the two specs you probably care about MOST in the non-upgradable world that is Apple today (eg, RAM and Drive capacity).<p>You have to click each and every one of those 29 thumbnails to see if it has, say, a 512GB drive and 16GB RAM.<p>Is there any useful business purpose served by turning a single-click, easy-to-shop list of specs into a 29-click whack-a-mole shopping experience?
======
KiDD
apple.com/feedback

